# 7/8s 0-4-2 Fairymead prototype photos



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

For your viewing pleasure, photos of the loco that debuted in Diamondhead.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, you need to show the 'full working Stevensons' valve gear from the bottom. Four eccentrics.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

http://youtu.be/FJaMXZ2Magw


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I have admit Jay when I saw it in person at your place I fell in love with it. Great looking engine, the detail is amazing on it and you guys did a great job. Now if could only afford one :-(


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason,

That photo from your stand at DH shows the different sizes for comparison and was very informative.

Sorry to nit-pick, but don't you mean "pilot model"? Here's the "prototype": 












See also http://www.flickr.com/photos/479320...otostream/ [http: //www. flickr. com/photos/[email protected]/5213047111/in/photostream/ without the spaces.]


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, if you check the meaning of the word I had used it correctly. 

Quoted from an online dictonary 
Prototype - noun - the original or model on which something is based or formed.


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it's actually the prototype of the prototype (according to wikipedia  
Any way you want to word it, looks sweet!
-Ray


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 27 Jan 2013 09:06 AM 
Pete, if you check the meaning of the word I had used it correctly. 

Quoted from an online dictonary 
Prototype - noun - the original or model on which something is based or formed. 


Jason,I must respectfully beg to differ. As your definition says - the 'prototype' is the original - and what you have there is a pilot model of the original loco. It isn't the original.

But hey, it's beautiful, and probably runs a lot better tahn my FWRR Ruby, so you are forgiven. I might even buy one!


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Fairymead in action at the 2013 Cabin Fever Model Engineering Expo. 



Scott


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Scott, great video with some good looking 78ths rolling stock thanks to Dawn. Don't know where the little Colorado boxcar string came from..... How is that for a size comparison!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Good video Scott! You had a bigger train than we got together at york last month. Just my 3 little 4 wheel cars. 

here is a video of that run...


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

That green color looks awful drab. Is that the digital imaging/lights or the actual color? When I take model pictures with lights, the greens never come out as green as they should even though the lights are neutral. 
I thought it should be more of an olive green. Fairymead Color Scheme

The current color scheme with the brighter green and wooden cab looks a lot more fun, and it has red wheels! 
Fairymead Photo 
Lake Macquarie Light Rail - Australia 

Anyway, I'm in. I have one ordered. 
Andrew


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

I know I'm going to catch flack for asking this, but hear goes anyway. If they can make and fit 'full working Stevensons' valve gear to this locomotive, why can't it be fitted to an 1:20.3 locomotive? Or any other locomotive.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By HampshireCountyNarrowGage on 15 Jun 2013 05:55 AM 
I know I'm going to catch flack for asking this, but hear goes anyway. If they can make and fit 'full working Stevensons' valve gear to this locomotive, why can't it be fitted to an 1:20.3 locomotive? Or any other locomotive. 
They do but at at extra expense. Stephensons valve gear has a slip eccentric connected to each end of both expansion links making four of them wizzing around between the frames. More engineered parts to it all.
You will have to imagine the animated image laid down 90 degrees for a railway engine. 

Andrew


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree, at the price points of most of these models, those that can afford them are not going to complain about an extra $100-200, if its even that much, per model for proper valve gear. Even Aster fits proper valve gear to thier shays. That is the only part I dont like about the accucraft shays. The single eccentric valve gear. Even a fixed double, using the reversing valve as they do now, atleast would look better. Cheers Mike


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Are you sure you got the colors right?









Andrew


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Baldwin typically used olive green for their locomotives, unless specifically ordered otherwise. The grass green in your photograph above looks more like British practice, but nothing Baldwin ever did.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Vance, I think that was just what Fairymead looked like when it was plinthed in a park and painted that way for the kids to play in.









Andrew


----------

